# Report on visit to the Pavoni factory



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I wish I had been, but its fascinating to see some pictures from inside the factory - report links to Francesco's site

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/Recensioni/lapavoni/lapavoni_visit.htm

should say the new machines imho are a step in the wrong direction with too many budgie perches


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I like the fact that they test them in a blast chamber - now why don't I do that after a rebuild


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Yes. That was organised in the FB La Pavoni group a while ago. I managed to miss it too.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I wonder if people would like a Visit to the ACS factory after they move?

can you imagine it, a coach full of coffee enthusiasts....


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Yay!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> I wonder if people would like a Visit to the ACS factory after they move?
> 
> can you imagine it, a coach full of coffee enthusiasts....


why can't I like this multiple times...

Will you pick me up on your way down?


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> I wonder if people would like a Visit to the ACS factory after they move?
> 
> can you imagine it, a coach full of coffee enthusiasts....


You're talking Naples?


----------



## ThinkJunket (Oct 16, 2018)

Looks like something i'd totally want to go for on a trip!


----------

